# Any Custom Mold Maker ?



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking for a machinist or hobby guy that could make me a mold for pouring the type above the ruler. My source of these heads has dried up . 

My normal go to guy for custom molds is also non-available. Right now the eyes are painted on these. If I could get a recessed eye mold made it would enable the use of 3D eyes.

The ones below the ruler have recessed eyes. The holes wre filled with rhinestones the coated with a transparent chartreuse latex paint..

If you or you know someone that would be interested in doing this get in contact with me.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

PapaPerch,
There are molds available for the two jigs above. I have both of them as I pour these all the time. The top one is similar to the Ultr-Minnow mold and the bottom one is a Minnow head jig mold. If you want more info, PM me.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

What size sickle hook are you using in the bottom two? They look like 1/8 oz jigs from the Do-it ultra minnow mold. The jigs above the ruler dont look like ultra minnow to me, too much of a belly on them.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Those are a # 4 sickle on a 1/16 oz head. Ultra minnow mold smallest is 1/8 oz and too big for what I want.


----------

